

App Friday: The mobile app bubble is about to burst - ThomPete
http://recombu.com/news/app-friday-the-mobile-app-bubble-is-about-to-burst_M11346.html

======
NalandaU
Maybe the "bubble" would burst, maybe not. The author's reasons were not quite
convincing. The web 1.0 and 2.0 has billions of sites (compared to some 200K
apps) and there are millions of copycats out there. Does that mean the web is
going to burst anytime soon? Just like we found Google to help us navigate
through billions of pages somebody could write a good search tool which would
allow us navigate through all the crappy apps.

